# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Andrew Morley joins Neighbours

## Perdita

Ramsay Street is fast becoming the next popular stop after Summer Bay. In recent years, Bob Morley (ex-Drew Curtis), Rebekah Elmaloglou (ex-Sophie Simpson) and Kip Gamblin (ex-Scott Hunter) have all joined the Neighbours clan, and now, Andrew Morley, who played Spencer Harrington on Home and Away, is set to move onto Australiaâs most famous street.

Andrewâs manager, Craig McMahon, confirmed that he had commenced filming on one of Australiaâs most popular dramas.

The Film & Television Studio International, of which Andrew is a former student, then announced the news of his new role on their website, stating âAfter his leading role on Home and Away, Andrew returned to Melbourne in November 2015, where he auditioned and won another series regular role, this time on long running iconic Australian series, Neighbours.â

This follows speculation that Andrew would be joining the Seven Network morning show, Sunrise as the new permanent Weather presenter. He then posted the following photo on Instagram, teasing his new role to his fans:


Adding fuel to the fire, Andrewâs bio on the popular photo-sharing app contains a link to a video of his time on Sunrise as the temporary Weather Presenter.


Harrington Brothers (Chris & Spencer)

Andrew first appeared on Home and Away in January 2013, alongside Kassandra Clementi, as Maddy Osborne. Johnny Ruffo later joined the cast as Andrewâs onscreen brother, Chris Harrington. After storylines including online grooming, getting caught up in a cult and relationships with Maddy, Evelyn and Sasha, Spencer left Summer Bay in April 2015 to take care of his ill father.

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016), Pantherboy (27-01-2016), Summer8 (27-01-2016), tuckec01 (19-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Sorry but I'm not a fan. Why leave H&A to join a smaller soap?  (Or was he pushed from H&A?)

----------


## CuriousCase

I wonder who he will be playing… Hope it isn't Ned Willis. Maybe they've recast Mason?

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

I wonder who he will be playingâ¦ Hope it isn't Ned Willis. Maybe they've recast Mason?

----------

Ballineen (25-06-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder who he will be playingâ¦ Hope it isn't Ned Willis. Maybe they've recast Mason?


I'd say Ned Willis is a good bet.

----------


## CuriousCase

> I'd say Ned Willis is a good bet.


But he doesn't look anything like Natalie Imbruglia. He looks more like Lauren.

----------


## CuriousCase

Double post.

----------


## Dazzle

> But he doesn't look anything like Natalie Imbruglia. He looks more like Lauren.


There is a similarity between Andrew Morley and a young, short haired Kip Gamblin pictured here:



Anyway, I don't really think they place that much importance on inherited looks when casting for soaps as long as it's within the realms of possibility. 

Ned Willis is only a guess anyway; he could be playing someone else entirely.

----------

Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> There is a similarity between Andrew Morley and a young, short haired Kip Gamblin pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't really think they place that much importance on inherited looks when casting for soaps as long as it's within the realms of possibility. 
> 
> Ned Willis is only a guess anyway; he could be playing someone else entirely.


I do see a similarity between them both Dazzle. It will be strange to see 'Spencer' in Neighbours.
When Spencer left H&A, it wouldn`t surprise me if he left because the producers made Matt Paige the new golden boy and pushed Spencer out to make way for the 'bad boy'. Spencer was just too good goody for them. It would certainly explain why Matt was after all the females that Spencer had been with...... Sasha, and then Maddy.

So who will this characters first love interest be? My guess is that he will have the hots for Paige - until he finds out they`re related if the character di\oes turn out to be Ned lol. Xanthe perhaps? Not sure how old she is.
Then it could be Xanthe

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It will be strange to see 'Spencer' in Neighbours.


I hope Andrew Morley's a better character in Neighbours.  I found Spencer completely lacking in charisma, but the actor could improve with good writing I suppose.




> So who will this characters first love interest be? My guess is that he will have the hots for Paige - until he finds out they`re related if the character di\oes turn out to be Ned lol. Xanthe perhaps? Not sure how old she is.
> Then it could be Xanthe


I think Sheila said that Xanthe's only 15!

----------

lizann (28-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Hope he wears sunnies all the time because he always looks half asleep or glaring from the sun

----------


## Summer8

> Sorry but I'm not a fan. Why leave H&A to join a smaller soap?  (Or was he pushed from H&A?)


I haven't watched H&A for years so I have no idea who he is!!!!

----------


## Summer8

QUOTE=CuriousCase;841972]I wonder who he will be playingâ¦ Hope it isn't Ned Willis. Maybe they've recast Mason?[/QUOTE]

I hope they don't recast Mason I like the original one    :Sad:

----------

Aoifelyn24 (22-03-2016), Dazzle (28-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> QUOTE=CuriousCase;841972]I wonder who he will be playing… Hope it isn't Ned Willis. Maybe they've recast Mason?


I hope they don't recast Mason I like the original one    :Sad: [/QUOTE]

I just don't want him to be Ned haha. Besides, it wouldn't make sense to recast a mediocre actor with an even poorer actor. 

@Dazzle, I see the resemblance in that image…  :'(

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), Summer8 (28-01-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> QUOTE=CuriousCase;841972]I wonder who he will be playingâ¦ Hope it isn't Ned Willis. Maybe they've recast Mason?


I hope they don't recast Mason I like the original one    :Sad: [/QUOTE]

I just don't want him to be Ned haha. Besides, it wouldn't make sense to recast a mediocre actor with an even poorer actor. 

@Dazzle, I see the resemblance in that imageâ¦  :'(

----------


## CuriousCase

Gilly seems to think that Morley is one of the two newcomers moving into the Kennedy household (as Jason Herbison mentioned in an article). Even though there is a chance that Ned could still move into the Kennedys', if it isn't him, this is the only time I would like Gilly to be correct about something.

----------


## Dazzle

> I just don't want him to be Ned haha.


Out of interest, why do you feel so strongly about him not being Ned?

I guess Ned Willis is about a year younger than Paige. Andrew Morley's 26 and I think he looks it (although that doesn't necessarily mean anything because H&A's Spencer was quite a bit younger than him too).

----------


## Dazzle

> Gilly seems to think that Morley is one of the two newcomers moving into the Kennedy household (as Jason Herbison mentioned in an article). Even though there is a chance that Ned could still move into the Kennedys', if it isn't him, this is the only time I would like Gilly to be correct about something.


Yes, she could well be right this time.

----------


## CuriousCase

> Out of interest, why do you feel so strongly about him not being Ned?
> 
> I guess Ned Willis is about a year younger than Paige. Andrew Morley's 26 and I think he looks it (although that doesn't necessarily mean anything because H&A's Spencer was quite a bit younger than him too).


I don't really rate Andrew Morley as an actor and the Willis' are my fave family. 

Ned is younger than Paige by only a few months I believe. But you're right in saying soaps casting older actors in younger roles. All the younger cast is older than the characters they're playing (except for Tyler, who is supposedly the same age as Travis himself). And then there is Grease, which cast actors in their 30s playing late teens haha!

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

edit.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Gilly seems to think that Morley is one of the two newcomers moving into the Kennedy household (as Jason Herbison mentioned in an article). Even though there is a chance that Ned could still move into the Kennedys', if it isn't him, this is the only time I would like Gilly to be correct about something.


Why would Ned live with Karl and Susan?

----------

Perdita (28-01-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Why would Ned live with Karl and Susan?


Because it's a soap and they do ridiculous things sometimes. Given Ned and Brad are estranged, it wouldn't be too much of a stretch in soapland for Susan/Karl to suggest for Ned to live with them as they have a spare room and not to force a relationship by having them live together, blah blah blah. And also because his grandparents used to live in that house and wants to feel connected to his family history… 

It probably won't happen, but crazier things have happened.

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

delete.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Because it's a soap and they do ridiculous things sometimes. Given Ned and Brad are estranged, it wouldn't be too much of a stretch in soapland for Susan/Karl to suggest for Ned to live with them as they have a spare room and not to force a relationship by having them live together, blah blah blah. And also because his grandparents used to live in that house and wants to feel connected to his family historyâ¦ 
> 
> It probably won't happen, but crazier things have happened.


He could go and live with Lauren given how all Brad's others kids treat her and have treated her  :Stick Out Tongue:  despite her being part of the blame for Terese's paranoia, drink problem and marriage break up etc.,

----------


## lizann

he is a zero charisma black hole

----------

CuriousCase (29-01-2016), Dazzle (28-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016), Summer8 (30-01-2016)

----------


## binky321

Having played Spencer Harrington on Home And Away from 2013-2015, Andrew Morley is thrilled to be joining another beloved Australian soap, Neighbours.

“It’s not too often that you get a regular role or a regular character, so it’s a brilliant opportunity,” Andrew explains to TV WEEK.

Andrew will be playing a mystery man. So mysterious, in fact, he doesn’t even have a proper name! Debuting as “John Doe”, he is unlike most characters introduced to Ramsay Street, as he doesn’t have any family connection or secret association to any current residents. 

“It’s definitely an interesting start,” Andrew says. “I’m sure the audience will have lots of questions like, ‘Who is this guy? What’s he doing here?’ He’s not related to anyone so why is he in the situation that he is the first time we see him?”

While Andrew kept most details under wraps, he did reveal to TV WEEK that he and John Doe share some similarities.

“He’s closer to my age! [On Home And Away] Spencer was 17,” Andrew explains.

After leaving the pristine beaches of Summer Bay last year, Andrew Morley is moving to Ramsay Street in April.

Having played Spencer Harrington on Home And Away from 2013-2015, Andrew Morley is thrilled to be joining another beloved Australian soap, Neighbours.

“I feel anyone I portray, has underlying qualities of mine.

“I’m tooting my own horn here, but I feel he’ll be a very likeable character. However, I guarantee there will be a bit of controversy within his decisions and also about who he is.”

Over time, the mystery of Andrew’s character will unravel.

“He has no family, so it’ll be very interesting to see who he connects with, who he pairs up with and who the romances are,” he muses. “He will definitely shake things up and we’re all going to have a bit of fun trying to work him out.”

Hailing from Melbourne, Andrew is over the moon to be home, moving into a place near the Neighbours studio.

“The fact that the show is in Melbourne, it was perfect for me to get back to my family,” Andrew says. “My dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer, which he is now clear of, and my brother also just had a baby.”

With filming already underway, Andrew vividly remembers his first day on set.

“It was nerve-wracking!” he reveals. “Starting all over again, you’ve got to learn people’s names, remember people’s faces and try not to call the cast members their character’s names.

“Then of course, the challenge of the character, not knowing exactly where he is going to go, but that is one of the main things that keeps me excited.”

*Source TV WEEK online http://www.tvweeklogieawards.com.au/*

----------

Carrieb4 (31-01-2016), Dazzle (30-01-2016), Pantherboy (30-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (30-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> âI feel anyone I portray, has underlying qualities of mine.
> 
> â*Iâm tooting my own horn here*, but I feel heâll be a very likeable character.


Something I've noticed the actor doing in other interviews too.  He obviously has a very high opinion of himself.  :Wal2l:

----------

binky321 (30-01-2016), Pantherboy (30-01-2016), Perdita (30-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016), Topaz (26-02-2016)

----------


## Topaz

I agree with you dazzle, I've seen it too lol! Is he Bob Morley's brother?

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I agree with you dazzle, I've seen it too lol!* Is he Bob Morley's brother*?


They are not related as per Wiki  :Smile:

----------

Topaz (26-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree with you dazzle, I've seen it too lol! Is he Bob Morley's brother?


I've heard they're cousins and there is a similarity in their looks, but there's not much info out there as Perdita says.

----------

Perdita (26-02-2016), Topaz (26-02-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

What a hunk!! Do we know what sort of  a character he will be playing in Neighbours?

----------


## Perdita

> What a hunk!! Do we know what sort of  a character he will be playing in Neighbours?


His character, John Doe, does not have any family ties to the ensemble, but has a mysterious background, which Paige (Olympia Valance) will help him uncover.

----------


## kmti234

Here's a transcript from an actor who audtioned as John Doe. 

A scene between Paige & John Doe. This will probably be shown in April. John Doe will be Paige's new love interest.

*PAIGE:* Hey there - remember me?
*JOHN DOE:* When do you think you'll get sick of that joke?
*PAIGE:* Never hurts to check.
*JOHN DOE:* Your name is Paige Smith, you go to uni. You work in Harold's Store. You got expelled from some posh private school in Adelaide. You like to box and when you laugh, your nose crinkles up, a little bit like an angry squirrel.
*PAIGE:* I told you all that?
*JOHN DOE:* Yeah. Except for the angry squirrel bit. That was an observation.
*PAIGE:* But all that other stuff?
*JOHN DOE:* You've paid me a few visits now. I think you talk more than you realise.
*PAIGE:* You've got a good memory. Sorry, I didn't mean -
*JOHN DOE:* No, no, it's okay. It's the truth - I do have a good memory. It just doesn't go back any more than two weeks.
*PAIGE:* Yeah but that's okay. Cos everything that happened more than two weeks ago was boring.
*JOHN DOE:* I'll have to take your word for it.
*PAIGE:* How could it not be boring? You hadn't met me yet. Must've been the most boring life ever.
*JOHN DOE:* Yeah, maybe but at least I would've known who I was.
*PAIGE:* I'm sorry.
*JOHN DOE:* No, it's alright.
*PAIGE:* No, it's not. I was trying to make you smile but it was thoughtless. Please, forgive me.
*JOHN DOE:* Of course. I mean, you are the only person that visits me aside from doctors, nurses, police and social workers.
*PAIGE:* No-one's come to see you yet?
*JOHN DOE:* No. Must be some great person, huh? I mean, I have been lying in this bed for two weeks. Police have circulated my information to the media; I've been photographed, fingerprinted, interviewed but no family's come looking for me; no friends. No-one's even chasing me for unpaid bills and I'm obviously Australian - I can't even use the excuse that I'm not from this country. What the hell did I do with my life, just to be so unnoticeable?
*PAIGE:* I don't know how or why you got here but I do know you're a good person, OK? You're nice and funny and brave and I'll not rest until I find out who you are.
*JOHN DOE:* You don't have to feel obligated to help me.
*PAIGE:* I'm doing it because I want to.
*JOHN DOE:* Paige...
*PAIGE:* Seriously - if you think you know me so well, then you ought to realise that once I put my mind to something, I do it.
*JOHN DOE:* Well, I guess I can believe that.
*PAIGE:* Good. Let's get some lunch. So I've got a nose like an angry squirrel, huh?
*JOHN DOE:* A cute squirrel. The cutest squirrel that ever lived.
*PAIGE:* I should hope so.

----------


## lizann

> His character, John Doe, does not have any family ties to the ensemble, but has a mysterious background, which Paige (Olympia Valance) will help him uncover.


 lets hope his visit is short and he leaves with paige

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> His character, John Doe, does not have any family ties to the ensemble, but has a mysterious background, which Paige (Olympia Valance) will help him uncover.


 lets hope his visit is short and he leaves with paige

----------


## kmti234

> lets hope his visit is short and he leaves with paige


Andrew Morley is a permanent cast member.

----------


## Perdita

This Neighbours newcomer might already be familiar to some viewers due to the fact he was in Home and Away, but new pictures reveal more about mysterious character John Doe. 

Andrew Morley has joined the Neighbours cast having bowed out of his role as Summer Bay's Spencer Harrington last year. His first scenes as John will air amid the Lassiters explosion.

After coming across Paige during the explosion, John will find himself in a critical condition in hospital. However, an intrigued Paige later decides to learn more about the mysterious newcomer and pays him a visit.

Paige and Steph try and help John
Â©  Channel 5

With little known about John and desperate to escape personal problems of her own, Paige soon becomes fascinated by the lonely, anonymous man and becomes determined to work out what is going on.

In the wake of her own pain, Paige vows to help John as long as he needs someone by his side, but who is he? And what has bought him to Ramsay Street?

John recovers in hospital
Â©  Channel 5

Nene treats John
Â©  Channel 5
Neighbours airs these scenes in the week commencing Monday, April 4. 

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2016), Pantherboy (22-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Former Home & Away star Andrew Morley is joining Neighbours as a mysterious new arrival...
Hi, Andrew! Are you excited about joining Neighbours?
Iâm really, really excited. I first found out about the role when I was doing a charity cycle around Cambodia and my manager said Neighbours wanted to see me. The day I flew home I went straight from the airport to the casting and it all fell into place.
We donât know much about your character - even his name - but why has he come to Erinsborough?
I donât think there is a definite reason. He arrives at Lassiters just before the explosion and crosses Paigeâs path twice but viewers wonât necessarily think heâs of any signifcance. Heâs on a mission and is a bit distracted but itâs not until after the explosion that the mystery of who this âJohn Doeâ guy is begins to unfold properly.
What was your first day of filming like? Was it fun?
Neighbours has a similar structure to Home and Away (Andrew played Spencer Harrington until last year), so I slotted in quite naturally. I was pretty lucky that my first day was filming something as massive as the explosion and to be part of this exciting storyline was great. As my character doesnât have a background, people wonât have any preconceptions about him.
Were you briefed about the role before you started filming?
Not really but that makes it even more interesting for me to play. Iâd spoken to the writers when I got the job but to be honest there was never much on paper. Itâs all very mysterious! I think itâs going to be every bit of a surprise for the people watching as itâll be for me!
Who does this guy interact with when he arrives in Erinsborough?
Paige is the first person he meets and thatâs the start of what will become a crucial friendship that will unfold when we discover who he is. Olympia Valance is great to work with: sheâs a beautiful person with this amazing energy. Sheâs extremely bubbly and confident, so having her as a co-star is lots of fun.
Have you made many friends amongst the cast yet?
Yeah, there are so many nice people on this show, theyâre all so welcoming and one of the things I love about Neighbours is the interaction between the older and younger cast members. Itâs really refreshing to be able to walk into the green room and have all these different conversations rolling. Weâre like one big happy family.
What happens to your character after the Lassiters explosion?
He gets injured and is suffering from amnesia. No broken bones luckily! You wouldnât believe how easy my first couple of weeks of filming were, just lying in a hospital bed for 9 or 
10 scenes with a tube in my mouth. Paige keeps vigil as his bedside and the fact that sheâs willing to stick by this guy - who saved her but has no history or identification - means a lot...
Which other characters would you like to have scenes with in the coming weeks?
Iâm looking forward to interacting with the older, more experienced cast because as a teenager I grew up watching Neighbours and the likes of Carla Bonner (Steph), Jackie Woodburne (Susan) and Alan Fletcher (Karl). Iâm also a big fan of Ryan Moloney (Toadie).
Which Ramsay Street residents will John be mates with?
As we learn more about him we will see him aligning with the Brennan brothers and Amy. I canât say where he will end up living yet but heâs invited into a pretty big group when he gets out of hospital. Youâll just have to wait and see what happens next...
Did you know any of the cast before you joined the show?
There was a charity football match I was involved in and a couple of the players couldnât tell the difference between me and Harley Bonner (Josh). They were calling me Harley and then the next time I met Harley I rocked up at his work! That was a bit strange!
Did you have to relocate when you got given this job?
My family are from Melbourne, so this has been like coming home. Itâs good to be back and Iâve just bought myself a place near the studios. When I was filming Home and Away, I had to drive an hour and 10 minutes to the beach location, so itâs been nice to have longer in bed! I donât miss the traffic jams, I can tell you that.
Do you still get recognised by Home and Away fans?
Oh, yeah. Itâs pretty much daily if Iâm in the supermarket. I still get the odd call of âSpencerâ down the street. It will be interesting when John Doe appears and we find out what his real name is - they wonât know what to call me!
The big reveal
Andrew has given us an exclusive teaser about his character. âThereâs no way I would have predicted what he will end up to be,â the actor reveals. âItâs going to be a huge âwowâ moment and the reveal will throw up lots of questions. How? Why? I think my character is going to be influential and educational and he will change a lot of peopleâs opinions. Itâll be really interesting to see where it goes from here.â


_All About Soap_

----------

Pantherboy (22-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Who is John Doe? First look at Andrew Morley in Neighbours - but his character remains a mystery
This Neighbours newcomer might already be familiar to some viewers due to the fact he was in Home and Away, but new pictures reveal more about mysterious character John Doe.
Andrew Morley has joined the Neighbours cast having bowed out of his role as Summer Bay's Spencer Harrington last year. His first scenes as John will air amid the Lassiters explosion.
After coming across Paige during the explosion, John will find himself in a critical condition in hospital. However, an intrigued Paige later decides to learn more about the mysterious newcomer and pays him a visit.
With little known about John and desperate to escape personal problems of her own, Paige soon becomes fascinated by the lonely, anonymous man and becomes determined to work out what is going on.
In the wake of her own pain, Paige vows to help John as long as he needs someone by his side, but who is he? And what has brought him to Ramsay Street?
Neighbours airs these scenes in the week commencing Monday, April 4.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Pantherboy (26-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Andrew Morley finds a new home on Ramsay Street.
While cycling across Cambodia for charity last year, actor Andrew Morley received a life-changing phone call. His manager was phoning to let him know about a possible role on Neighbours.
Initially, Andrew was reluctant to try out for the part. focused on his fundraising efforts for Project Futures - a charity that targets human trafficking - an audition was the furthest from his mind.
âMy manager wanted me to do the audition in Cambodia. I said, ââThereâs no chance Iâm going to find time,ââ Andrew, 26, tells TV Week.
Only when he arrived back in Australia did he take the role seriously.
âI went into casting the day I flew back,â Andrew tells. âWhen I got the role, there was no bried, just that the characterâs name would be John Doe.
âI was like, âWhat? Is he alive? Is he dead? Is this a dream?ââ
Making an entrance
The mystery surrounding Andrewâs new character excited him.
âI read the script and felt like, âOK, I can take this anywhere,ââ he explains. âThereâs no anticipation, no expectectations of the character. I feel really lucky!â
When we meet âJohn Doeâ this week on Neighbours, viewers will be abuzz with questions.
âHe arrives, he interacts with Paige (Olympia Valance) and then heâs involved in the explosion, where he throws himself in front of Paige,â Andrew says. âJohn suffers an injury that starts his whole journey.â
Andrew loved how his Neighbours character was introduced. While we donât want to give away any spoilers, he reveals that - on a personal level - it was rather an enjoyable way to start a new job.
âMy first two weeks of work was spent lying in a hospital bed in a coma - it was the easiest work Iâve done!â Andrew laughs. âI didnât have to do any acting.â
Having taken a break from acting since leaving Home and Away, Andrew appreciated the gentle transition.
âIt worked out really well, just easing my way into TV again,â he says.
Still good friends
Andrew played Spencer Harrington on Home & Away for three years. When news heâd scored the role on Neighbours spread, his former H&A buddies were quick to reach out.
âJake Speer, Kyle Pryor and Johnny Ruffo sent a text congraulating me,â Andrew remembers.
With the unique experience of working on two of Australiaâs longest-running TV shows, Andrew has some interesting insights. It begs the question: how do the two compare?
âThe main difference is Neighbours is shot in a lot, so everything is in that 10-acre block, whereas with Home and Away, youâre travelling to get to certain sets,â Andrew explains.
Of course, they are similarities.
âThere âs a great family feel,â he says. 
âIf youâre filming on location or in the studio, youâre still interacting with the cast - even if youâre not working together.â
A new family
Andrew has wasted little time bonding with several of his Neighbours cast members and there was one person he connected with immediately.
âRyan Moloney [who plays Toadie],â the actor says.
âI remember him when I was watching the show 15 or so years ago. Then, to meet him in real life... Heâs such a kind soul.â
Andrew says he quickly found common ground with the long-time Ramsay Street favourite.
âWeâre bonding more because Ryan has joined his local CFA brigade and Iâve been a member of my fire brigade for 10 years,â he explains. âIâve been giving him tips and he just listens.â
Working closely with Olympia Valance, Andrew reveals she couldnât be a better co-star.
âOlympia is so charismatic,â he says. âItâs so nice to work with someone thatâs always up.â
Andrew also enthuses about another Neighbours stalwart, Alan Fletcher, who plays Dr. Karl Kennedy.
âAlan is such a funny guy,â he laughs.
âIf only some of his lines made it to air! When we do our script read-throughs, he improvises beautifully.
âHe bags out the crew, makes up jokes - heâs so quick.â


_TV Week_

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Ex-Home and Away star Andrew Morley is swapping Summer Bay for Erinsborough!

We had a chat with Andrew about his mysterious Neighbours character, John Doe, possible romance with Ramsay Street favourite, Paige, and his real-life heroics as a volunteer firefighter...

Your entrance to Neighbours is literally explosive! What was it like filming the big explosion at Lassiter's?
"It was pretty cool. It was either day one or two I was involved in the explosion. I hadnât ever been involved in anything like that on Home and Away. I felt I had quite a welcoming. There were stunt doubles, air cannons, mats on the ground, fake windows which exploded out. There was also a fake fire truck which rocked up. It was really cool to watch. Itâs going to look good on screen."

Your character saves Paige during the explosion. Could there be romance in store?
"There is potential for it to go somewhere. Paige is drawn to this guy who has saved her and he is drawn to Paige, who stands by his side even though she doesnât know who he is. She doesnât care, she just wants to help him. But with girl-guy there are always complications. There will always be feelings, it goes in whirlwinds. So there is definitely some love there."

How long will we have to wait to find out about John Doe's true identity?
 "In the scripts I am reading at the moment, the character is still called John Doe. So the audience won't know who this mysterious character is for a while. There are a few clues along the way.  Without a doubt the audience will be surprised when they do find out.  I donât think youâll see it coming."

You played Spencer on Home and Away until last year. Why did you decide to leave Summer Bay?
 "I left the show on good terms. I really enjoyed my time there, but I felt my character Spencer was a little bit limited to where I wanted to go. But Iâve still got some really beautiful friendships with some of the cast and crew. "

We hear you are a real-life firefighter in your spare time? That sounds excitingâ¦and dangerous!
"Iâve been a voluntary firefighter for over 10 years with the CFA (Country Fire Authority). I first jumped on the back of a fire truck when I was 16, very wide-eyed and naÃ¯ve to how dangerous things can be. When youâre in bush covered areas and the wind is blowing and everyoneâs told to evacuate the area, you think what am I doing here? But itâs such a rewarding and fulfilling thing to do. But there are some gruesome moments, car accidents and some bad fires, fatalities, animals. But weâre there to deal with it when other people canât."

Andrew makes his first appearance in Neighbours on Monday, April 4.

_Whats On Tv_

----------


## lizann

is he karl and sarah's son

----------


## Topaz

A good shout, but I don't think they ever actually slept together? Thought it was just a kiss/emotional affair? Can't remember! Lol

----------


## Perdita

> A good shout, but I don't think they ever actually slept together? Thought it was just a kiss/emotional affair? Can't remember! Lol


I am sure Karl confessed to sleeping with her

----------

eni294 (06-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> I am sure Karl confessed to sleeping with her


Karl never confessed, but the guy who plays him (his name has totally slipped my mind) said that Sarah and Karl did sleep together, so it's possible! I'd quite like that storyline and how Susan copes with the revelation that, not only was it more than a kiss, but Karl also fathered a child from another affair

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## HarryHedgehog

Didn't Karl & Sarah discuss it the last time she came back? 
I'm sure Karl said something like "Susan can never know we slept together" (I was :-O)

----------


## HarryHedgehog

duplicate post

----------


## eni294

> Didn't Karl & Sarah discuss it the last time she came back? 
> I'm sure Karl said something like "Susan can never know we slept together" (I was :-O)


If I remember it well the last time Sarah was in Erinsborough (Feb and March 2013), Sarah either told Karl to be honest with Susan about the fact that it wasn't only a kiss between them or Karl made the decision on his own after rejecting Sarah. 

I think it was about the time that Susan served divorced papers to Karl. While catching up Sarah and Karl kissed again with Karl regretting it and rejecting Sarah, saying that he really loves Susan. Sarah helped them to reconcile and Susan later thanked surprised Sarah for it. But my memory might be not so good...

----------

HarryHedgehog (07-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

> Karl never confessed, but the guy who plays him (his name has totally slipped my mind) said that Sarah and Karl did sleep together, so it's possible! I'd quite like that storyline and how Susan copes with the revelation that, not only was it more than a kiss, but Karl also fathered a child from another affair


I am pretty sure that Karl confessed to Susan (in 2013) that it was more than a kiss. That in fact he and Sarah had slept together years back. And this confession gave Susan relief as she always knew in her heart that it was more than a kiss between them two. And I think this confession helped Karl and Susan to move forward.

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

Karl Kennedy is becoming the Mike Baldwin of Corrie lately with kids coming out of the woodwork LOL.
First Izzy has a daughter as a result of an affair, and now Sarah has a son after some more rumpy pumpy with Karl it seems.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## eni294

Neighbours spoilers: _John and Paige get steamy... before receiving a huge surprise_

Why does John and Paige's passionate moment get interrupted?

​A steamy moment for John Doe and Paige Smith gets interrupted on

Neighbours next month, as a new clue to John's identity is revealed.

Sexual tension flares up between the pair when they travel to Geelong together, having figured out that John may have connections to the city.

John and Paige's initial search for answers proves fruitless, but there's a welcome distraction when their mutual attraction for each other becomes evident.

Just when it seems that they might kiss, Paige (Olympia Valance) suddenly pulls away when she sees something surprising - a photo of John on a nearby pinboard.

The picture shows John with his arms around a young man, but who is he? And will they be able to find out more before they head back to Erinsborough?

Neighbours bosses have promised that the mystery of John Doe's identity will be one of the show's major storylines this year - building up to a surprising revelation when the truth does finally come out.

Andrew Morley, who plays John, told Digital Spy recently: "This is completely off the scales - what this guy is eventually, I guarantee nobody is going to pick it. It's a good little journey and the audience is going to love it."

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, May 9 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...huge-surprise/

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), Summer8 (26-04-2016), Vikki (26-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

*Neighbours spoilers: John Doe crosses the line when he turns violent with Tyler Brennan*


Fears start to grow over Paige spending so much time with him.

​John Doe's behaviour takes a worrying turn on Neighbours next month as he lashes out at Tyler Brennan.

The newcomer has an angry outburst amid a misunderstanding at the local car yard, leading to suspicion and scrutiny surrounding what kind of guy John really is.

When Tyler surprises him at the yard, John's first instinct is a violent defensive one.

Former Home and Away star Andrew Morley made his first appearance as John earlier this month, but fans are still in the dark over his character's backstory as he suffered amnesia after getting caught up in the Lassiters explosion.


With Paige Smith (Olympia Valance) trying her best to help John, she jumps on a new clue next month when it's revealed that he may have connections to the city of Geelong.

Paige suggests that a trip to Geelong might be the key to unlocking John's memory and they decide to go together, but it's not long before people start to fear that she's trusting this guy a little too much.

When John is startled by Tyler (Travis Burns) at the yard and his first instinct is a violent defensive one, it hits home to everyone - including John himself - that they know absolutely nothing about him.

Tyler is reminded that nobody knows anything about John or his past.

John instantly steps back and holds his hands up.

Tyler tries to warn Paige to be careful around John, but is she making a big mistake when she refuses to listen? Only time will tell...

Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, May 6 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...tyler-brennan/

----------

Vikki (26-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

Do you think John has some sort of connection to Ned? They haven't crossed paths have they? And Ned was (or is) involved with that gang?

----------

meagan82 (26-04-2016), TaintedLove (11-05-2016)

----------


## meagan82

I like that theory was also thinking that maybe he could be Dimato's son.

----------

eni294 (01-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

> I like that theory was also thinking that maybe he could be Dimato's son.


Or Jacka's???

----------


## lizann

he was at the wedding why, paige afraid to leave him alone

----------


## eni294

> Do you think John has some sort of connection to Ned? They haven't crossed paths have they? And Ned was (or is) involved with that gang?


I think they met at Daniel and Imogen's wedding.  I have a feeling that he is Jacka's son or relative. 

From other spoilers we know that his real name is Jason.

His friend run away when he sees Mark in uniform. That suggests his friend (or relative) Dustin is dodgy and Jacka is dodgy as well?

Another possible connection to someone we already know could be to Courtney. He could be her relative (brother, half brother or cousin?).

----------


## eni294

Was John Doe some sort of ninja before he lost his memory ? ;)

----------


## eni294

Who does think that John Doe caused/is involved/is responible for the explosion?

If you think John is fully/partially responsible for the explosion please use the 'thanks' option to give your vote!

 :Ponder:

----------


## gmay12

> From other spoilers we know that his real name is Jason.


John Doe is not called Jason. 

His real name is 
  Spoiler:    Jack Callahan.   

His name was leaked by someone who works for Fremantle Media. THey posted a photo of the regular cast that had the character names on.

----------


## gmay12

*The girlfriend test
Paige and her mystery man John do all they can to uncover his identity. Then a woman claiming to be his partner turns up.*

Having fallen head over heels, Paige had been pulling out all the stops to help John Doe recover his memories. As she inches closer to her mystery man, traumatic visions and a woman claiming to be from his past threaten to stall any hope of romance.

Desperate for answers to his identity, John (Andrew Morley) has turned to hypnotherapy. Karl (Alan Fletcher) puts the amnesiac under and John starts seeing flames. Noticing his patient isnât coping, Karl pulls him out of the trance. John is so disturbed by what heâs seen he rejects Paigeâs (Olympia Valance) attempt to go on a date.

Another hypnotherapy session further rattles John, who thinks Paige is the brunette girl he sees in his flashbacks. John admits to Paige that while he is attracted to her, his gut instinct is stopping him from pursuing his feelings.

Later John is haunted by nightmares similar to the visions he had during hypnotherapy. Paige seeks Nateâs advice on how to cope with post-traumatic stress disorder. They try a few tactics but the one that works best is co-napping.

Lying beside each other, Paige tries talking to John like she did when he was in hospital and he finally drifts off. When he is asleep Paige reveals just how deep her feelings for him are so she is elated when he wakes feeling refreshed, raising Paigeâs hopes of a chance for romance.

Little does Paige know, a woman claiming to be Johnâs girlfriend has turned up at The Waterhole. When John and Mandy (Kristy Best) meet up and kiss, Paige is heartbroken and wonders what her place in Johnâs life is now. Piper encourages her sister to check whether Mandy is who she says she is. With a little help from Bailey, Paige disproves one of Mandyâs lies but John wonât hear it and lashes out at Paige for interfering.

Believing that she may have lost the man she loves, Paige gets Amyâs advice. Amy suggests Paige use what she has learnt about John to test Mandy. So Paige visits John and Mandy, offering a Hawaiian pizza as an apology and insisting to Mandy that itâs Johnâs favourite.

Mandy offers a piece to John, who immediately gets suspicious. If Mandy was his girlfriend, surely sheâd know of Johnâs allergy to pineapple. Can Paige catch Mandy in a lie before she loses John forever?

*Source: TV Soap 16th May 2016*

----------


## Perdita

Paige backs off a bit as John has some odd memories
When mystery man John Doe woke from his coma he had no idea who he was or where he was from. Fortunately for John, local girl Paige was by his side, so taken with the man who saved her life that she vowed to help him uncover his identity.
Sheâs tried various tactics and helped him chase potential leads while her feelings for him grew.
However, John (Andrew Morley) has been running hot and cold, at times on the verge of kissing Paige (Olympia Valance) while other times pushing her away. So Paige finally confronts John over his behaviour after he once again rejects her offer of going out together.
He admits he likes her but his gut is telling him not to pursue any romance. Frustrated, Paige decides to try to move on.
While his love life has stalled, Johnâs quest to cure his amnesia might be on the verge of a breakthrough. Heading to a job at Haroldâs he spots a brunette woman he recognises but by the time he chases after her sheâs gone. Paige again tries to talk to John after he appears annoyed at the idea of her going out with other guys. When he sees the familiar woman again he runs after her before Paige gets a chance to say anything.
Later John reveals to Paige that he saw the woman who had a van with a familiar logo. Some internet sleuthing identifies the logo as belonging to an engineering company, which John goes to suss out. Though no one recognises John he is unnerved to find out that boilers are one of their areas of expertise and quickly wraps things up.
It seems something about these clues has stirred up some deeply hidden memories as John gets even more rattled by a shocking flashback.
Seeing the damaged Lassiters boiler about to explode in his mind, John freaks out. Could he actually be the one responsible for the deadly blast?

TV Soap

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), Pantherboy (01-06-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

I've been trying to think of what this "ground breaking revelation" could be about John and why it'd have such a big effect on Paige. Is there a possibility he's gay? I mean, I dno if sexuality is something that can be changed due to amnesia so I could be way off point. But maybe he had/has a boyfriend and knowing that Paige has strong feelings for him it makes it awkward/difficult for him? 
I'm just not sure what could effect Paige so much.

----------


## Perdita

> I've been trying to think of what this "ground breaking revelation" could be about John and why it'd have such a big effect on Paige. Is there a possibility he's gay? I mean, I dno if sexuality is something that can be changed due to amnesia so I could be way off point. But maybe he had/has a boyfriend and knowing that Paige has strong feelings for him it makes it awkward/difficult for him? 
> I'm just not sure what could effect Paige so much.


Could they be related?

----------


## LauBuch

> Could they be related?


Ohh! That's a good shout! That would indeed be a ground breaking revelation! 
They done a storyline in Emmerdale years back were siblings, who didn't know they were siblings, fell in love and the revelation of that and the fallout was actually really well dealt with and quite interesting to watch, so that could be a good shout!

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Ryan Lamb and Maisie Wylde .. I liked them, shame they were related

----------


## lizann

> Could they be related?


 another child for brad  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 is he connected to dimato and michelle

----------


## lizann

> Could they be related?


 another child for brad  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 is he connected to dimato and michelle

----------


## Perdita

> another child for brad 
> 
>  is he connected to dimato and michelle


Seen comments that he is Brad and BethÂ´s son

----------


## lizann

> Seen comments that he is Brad and BethÂ´s son


 the real ned?

----------


## LauBuch

Just seen a spoiler and it said something like "John Doe is stuck in a dilemma between Paige and the old priest."

Maybe he's a trainee priest? Might seem like a silly suggestion...but this is soapland! And it could explain why he doesn't instantly get with Paige, he has to decide what he wants more?

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

fr. jack and amy work well together more than him and annoying paige

----------

indigodance (13-07-2016), kaz21 (13-07-2016), tammyy2j (14-07-2016)

----------


## indigodance

That scene with Jack and Amy in the hospital praying for Jimmy spoke volumes more for a relationship between them than the so called hot steamy visions of Paige.  Paige .... please go away !!!!!

----------

kaz21 (13-07-2016), lizann (13-07-2016), tammyy2j (14-07-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Didn't think I would like this character, but Father Jack is growing on me.  Being a priest really suits him.  I vote Remain a priest!

I don't think he needs a relationship with Paige or Amy.  I think Amy just likes him as a friend and a priest.

----------

tammyy2j (14-07-2016)

----------


## indigodance

As long as its not Paige !!!!

----------


## binky321

I'm really finding Jack's dilemma really interesting the more we see of him, I hope they don't ruin it with throwing it all away for a bit of lust for Page, she shows so much self centred behaviour what more to her can there be to it.  It's a struggle to see any other quality's in her at the moment her character really has sunk to a low she wasn't always this bad. 

It seems to be a running theme to pair everyone up possible Xanthe/Ben Tyler/Piper Mark/Steph, Aaron/Tom just recent examples, but I think eventually they will show him give into temptation/make a choice hope if he does it's with someone worth it like Amy and even in the opening titles he isn't exactly shown to be 'priest' like which makes you think he'll give it up in time.

----------


## CuriousCase

Can't stand him. Poor acting and uninteresting character. In terms of new characters, I much prefer Xanthe, Gary and Ned.

----------


## tammyy2j

I like him more now as a priest

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Andrew Morley has hinted at plans to introduce Jack Callahan's brother â and he knows exactly who he wants to play him.

Former Home and Away star Andrew joined the show early last year as the priest who turned Paige Smith's life upside down, but there could now be plans to bring in his family.

And given that the Aussie stars love a bit of soap swap, it may come as no surprise that Andrew has a Summer Bay friend in mind for the role.

"The Neighbours producers deliberately kept it open about Jack's family and have never really given it any specifics," Andrew said to Inside Soap. "But I think towards the end of the year, we'll be exploring those options.

"I'm actually trying to get Charles Cottier â who played Dexter â a job on Neighbours as Jack's brother!

"Charles has been in LA and done brilliantly there, but he's back home in Brisbane now and doesn't have a steady job. So I'll definitely be putting Charles's name forward for anything that crops up."

Do you think they could pass as on-screen siblings?


Andrew Morley and Charles Cottier - Neighbours star reveals plans to introduce Jack's brother â and wants Charles Cottier to play him
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Speaking about other Home and Away stars he keeps in touch with, Andrew added: "Charles is my closest friend from there. But I also have a lot of respect for Jake Speer [Oscar MacGuire] and I'll catch up with my on-screen brother Johnny Ruffo [Chris Harrington] every so often, as well.

"I have most of the cast on social media so I'm fairly up to date on their lives. "

Charles joined Home and Away as Dexter in 2010, playing him until 13 when the character left the Bay with love interest April Scott.

Digital Spy

----------

HarryHedgehog (19-05-2017), Pantherboy (18-05-2017), TaintedLove (18-05-2017)

----------


## Katy

Who was Andrew Morley in Home and Away? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kaz21

Spencer, roo took them in, after him and maddy ran away.

----------

Pantherboy (18-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Spencer, roo took them in, after him and maddy ran away.


ran away to bay to be together and then broke up but stayed far too long  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (17-05-2017), Pantherboy (18-05-2017), tammyy2j (17-05-2017)

----------


## Katy

Ah yes I remember thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

kaz21 (18-05-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Neighbours star Andrew Morley has hinted at plans to introduce Jack Callahan's brother â and he knows exactly who he wants to play him.
> 
> Former Home and Away star Andrew joined the show early last year as the priest who turned Paige Smith's life upside down, but there could now be plans to bring in his family.
> 
> And given that the Aussie stars love a bit of soap swap, it may come as no surprise that Andrew has a Summer Bay friend in mind for the role.
> 
> "The Neighbours producers deliberately kept it open about Jack's family and have never really given it any specifics," Andrew said to Inside Soap. "But I think towards the end of the year, we'll be exploring those options.
> 
> "I'm actually trying to get Charles Cottier â who played Dexter â a job on Neighbours as Jack's brother!
> ...


Thanks for that. 
When they said Andrew thought of the perfect person to play his brother I thought it was going to the actor who played his brother Chris Harrington in H&A. Thank goodness it isn`t. I never liked him in H&A, and would probably like him even less in Neighbours.
'Dex' would be great as Fr Jacks brother. So who would be the first to sleep with Fr Jacks brother? My money is on Elly. And probably Paige too. After all, Paige hasn`t had a storyline in what? a day
 :Big Grin:

----------

kaz21 (18-05-2017), Pantherboy (18-05-2017)

----------


## kaz21

In not sure "Chris" would get much work after all his legal troubles lately.

----------

Pantherboy (18-05-2017), TaintedLove (18-05-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> In not sure "Chris" would get much work after all his legal troubles lately.


I was thinking that too kaz. What a silly lad he`s been. 
For some reason Neighbours bosses frown upon  the actors off screen antics more than H&A usually. But with Jodi (Elly) being publically fired as Martha, and Johnny being let go, I`m surprised they even hired Jodi considering her past.

----------


## Aussieguy

Quite a few ex H&A actors in Neighbours these days. Ones mentioned as well as the actors playing Brad and Terese. What did Jodi do to get fired?

----------


## Perdita

> Quite a few ex H&A actors in Neighbours these days. Ones mentioned as well as the actors playing Brad and Terese. What did Jodi do to get fired?


http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/entert...24ba6129b215ba

----------

Aussieguy (19-05-2017), Pantherboy (19-05-2017), TaintedLove (19-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

i wonder will he get with amy now he leaving priesthood

----------

lellygurl (20-06-2017), Pantherboy (16-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. Andrew Morley has become a dad for the first time:


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...er-first-time/

*Neighbours star Andrew Morley becomes a father for the first time.

The Jack Callahan actor has welcomed a baby girl.*

Neighbours star Andrew Morley has become a father for the first time.

The actor, who plays Jack Callahan in the Aussie soap, tweeted the happy news early on Boxing Day (December 26).

Sharing an adorable photo of the newborn baby girl, he wrote: "Oh Deer.. I'm officially a Dad!! Welcome to the world Skyla Rose Morley."

https://twitter.com/Andrew_J_Morley/...551424/photo/1

On the actor's Instagram page, he continued to share more heartwarming messages celebrating Skyla's arrival.

"The most beautiful moment in my life," he captioned one image. "Welcome to the world Skyla Rose Morley. You will make it a better place.

"Mumma is doing very well and I am still speechless of her efforts! I can't wait for the journey ahead."

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdKEVZLjlcI/

He later followed that up by reposting the same picture from his Twitter account, and added: "The world is your oyster and you will make it a better place. 1st Xmas ✅!"

Morley previously played Spencer Harrington in Home and Away from 2013 to 2015, with his main storylines including running away to the bush and entering a relationship with Sasha Bezmel.

Neighbours has also given Morley some dramatic storylines, as he turned up as a mystery man named John Doe.

Once his real identity as Jack, a Catholic priest, was revealed, he went on to have a baby with Paige Smith, leave the Church and enter a relationship with Steph Scully.

Once Neighbours returns to our screens in January, Jack will be seen getting into a violent fight with Mark Brennan, Paige's current boyfriend.

We'll also find out what happens to Jack and Paige's baby son, Gabe, after he went missing before the soap went on its Christmas break.

https://youtu.be/tTc9m6-9Vpg

----------

kaz21 (28-12-2017)

----------


## Kyzaah

Irrelevant to current times but I’m rewatching from a few years back and when he lost his memory from the explosion, and I’m now realising how many subtle clues there were to pointing at him being a priest lol

----------

